# Intercooler Dimensions



## Wheelman21 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am planning a custom intercooler setup because I know you can build a setup cheaper than buying a premade kit. I would like to know the dimensions of your intercoolers. Mainly height and depth. Thanks.


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Intercooler Dimensions (Wheelman21)*

mine is 28x8x3 came from a turbo/supercharged 350z and its spearco.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Intercooler Dimensions (Rosco-gti)*



Rosco-gti said:


> mine is 28x8x3 came from a turbo/supercharged 350z and its spearco.
> QUOTE]
> were those zip ties part o the finish install or are they just temporary?!
> I'm sure you could look at the forge website and see what their core dimmensions are. FMIC tubing for the tt would be pretty easy to manufacture i would assume. Its pretty roomy on either side of the bumper one the factory lower charge pipe and both side mounts.


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Intercooler Dimensions (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

man my whole bumper held on with zip ties lol.
na i used them to hold the intercooler in place so i could get the piping right.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Intercooler Dimensions (Rosco-gti)*

where did you get your piping from...looks pretty nice!


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Intercooler Dimensions (RabbitGTDguy)*

appears to be they ebay piping!! J/K i dont know where he go it. gotta hand it to the ingenuity tho!! what was total project cost? how much did ya save?


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Intercooler Dimensions (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

I've got an EIP intercooler...AWESOME build quality...spearco core...that I'd like to use since its just sitting as well. Very nice unit, too bad EIP blew it customer service/overall wise. Anyways, I've fit it to the TT and would like to craft plumbing for it... thought about using just straight sections and buying silicone couplers/elbows to connect, but a fairly solid piece less two connections (from what I count if doing it with couplers and straight sections only) would be great. 
Joe


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Intercooler Dimensions (RabbitGTDguy)*

28x9x2.75 x 2.5 Inlet-Outlet Bar & Plate FMIC from Ebay (ETD Motors) coupled with some customized SS piping. Went with this size because I'm pretty much stock...
































Everything tucks inside the bumper pretty well, but I played it safe and removed the aliens anyway.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Intercooler Dimensions (paullee)*

^^^ nice work on the bumper, looks awesome.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Intercooler Dimensions (mbaron)*

Thanks. Wish I have the skills to say I smoothed the bumper myself, but it was the pros at the bodyshop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Intercooler Dimensions (paullee)*

Is there any way to remove the aliens w/o having to shave the bumper? Like can you just remove all the parts and put the plastic squares back in?


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Intercooler Dimensions (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_Is there any way to remove the aliens w/o having to shave the bumper? Like can you just remove all the parts and put the plastic squares back in?

Yes, you can remove all the alien parts and retain the squares. They are held on by a plastic L bracket fixed to bumper itself.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Intercooler Dimensions (TToxic)*

Yup. I just smoothed everything out, but you don't have to if that's not your deal.


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Intercooler Dimensions (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

yeah it was an ebay kit i got for 60 bucks the whole project cost about $250 and a few bloody knuckles lol j/k.
installation was semi easy,cutting the pipes was the hardest part.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Intercooler Dimensions (Rosco-gti)*

How are the pipes holding up under boost and whatnot? Cuz I know the ebay pipes dont have any flared lips or anything. Are you running a chip or higher boost? And what kind of mounting plates did you make to hold the intercooler in place? Did you keep your aliens?


----------

